# Another 1961 JC Higgins 3 speed



## jpratt2 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi all: 
I'm new here, but thought I'd share this with the community.

This was my first bike, purchased out of the Sears catalog in 1961 or '62. It's been hanging in my folks garage untouched for the past 35 years.

It's made in Austria by Steyr/Puch, with a JC Higgins branded Austrian 3 spd. hub. The frame is fully lugged with 3 piece cottered cranks. 

Plans are to return it to it's former glory with the original upright  touring bars and chrome fenders it came with, along with the distinctive JC Higgins crank. I'm still missing the chainguard, head tube badge and front "ratrap" carrier. If anyone has a lead on those items, let me know! Check out my album for more detail shots.






head tube badge needed like this:


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow, that is one cool looking JCH! I've been seeing a lot of these lately... hadn't know for them to exist formerly. Nice bike, will shine when done!


----------



## thom (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a couple of JC Higgins three speed bikes in my garage. On one the "spokes" in the chainring spell out JC Higgins. I will buy all the JCH bikes I can find at my usual sources , the flea market and yardsales. I like 'em.


----------

